# Bank rod holders



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So I have been racking my brain for the past couple years, trying to find a good secure rod holder for bank fishing. The idea here is to be able to tightline using circle hooks, letting the drag pressure set the hook and NOT lose a rod & reel. I have always just set my clicker and laid the pole down and let them run the clicker. I never really had problems with that technique, always worked fine. I'm just looking to try something a little different. 

My buddy at work made this, said he never got around to trying it and that I could have it. He said if it works out, he can make me more of them. 


























I haven't used it yet while fishing, but I did mess around with it in the yard. I put a rig in it (one with a reel, not the one pictured) and pretended like I was a big flathead. It certainly seems sturdy, as I had the drag just tight enough where the fish would be hooking himself and the rod loaded up nicely. It didn't loosen up in the ground at all, didn't bow or flex at all. 

I'm curious if anyone else has made their own like this and how its worked out for them. Also, if you could provide any pics of what you built, awesome.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only issue I see is having to carry a hammer with you to go fishing. That will be the case for nearly anything that will hold back a big flathead.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> The only issue I see is having to carry a hammer with you to go fishing. That will be the case for nearly anything that will hold back a big flathead.


True, but with the drag adjusted to apply just enough pressure to hook the fish, it would only be able to pull so hard before its just peeling line off the reel? I certainly understand flathead are strong fish, I've slipped on my butt setting the hook and had one nearly stand me back up, being only 20 or so pounds at that. I don't know, in my head it seems like it would work. I guess when I do give it a try I'll make sure to use an older setup I may not miss as much.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I take a piece of rebar, hammer it in the ground and slip a piece of PVC over rope to hold the rod. Works great with the long handled cat rods


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it will work like it is, but I think the rod would load up better if the rod were more vertical. That would take some stress off of the rod holder and put the bend in the rod.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw something today on Facebook, I think they were called elite rod holders? I got horrible internet where I'm at or I would have googled it. It sort of looked like what you have though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with Magis. 
I like horizontal holders for a smooth and free clicker run. But if you are wanting the holder to engage the circle hook without ending up in the drink then I would lift the rod tip up.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> The only issue I see is having to carry a hammer with you to go fishing. That will be the case for nearly anything that will hold back a big flathead.


I use a rubber mallet that fits inside the cover with my chair that I use. Its a cheap one from walmart but it gets the job done when I need to use it. I can usually just push the poles into the gound though with out it.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

whodeynati said:


> I saw something today on Facebook, I think they were called elite rod holders? I got horrible internet where I'm at or I would have googled it. It sort of looked like what you have though.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think this is what your talking about? Actually looks pretty nice... 

[YOUTUBE]z8yr_Rm1Uvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea, I guess I just saw it painted though.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what I use. There are thicker ones available for larger diameter poles and bigger fish. This one handles a 20lb cat or carp quite easily.
A 50lb flat may be a dfferent story.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

These seem simple enough to make if you have the material and can weld...

hill billy rod holders


----------

